# Finally!



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

I dont think hes a good hide but I finally got one.

Before this my highlight so far was this 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations on finally getting one.


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

nice raccoon


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Fair size raccoon Zach--- did you skin the stinker.

Keep after'em.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

way to go!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. - keep at it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You've broken the ice, now you're starting a whole new adventure. The trapping adventure will be a part of the rest of your life. Good luck and may all your chains always be tight.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Zach !


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on "breaking the ice" !


----------



## Chasin Fur (Jan 28, 2013)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought about skinning the skunk its odd butt ive all ways eanted a skunk hat since I was a little kid. And yeah catching that raccoon really boosted my spirit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanky (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch, couple clothes pins in the back pocket usually will help with skunks.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

If you scratch your computer screen you can smell the skunk. Congrats.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work, cool skunk


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Skunks dont bug me im immune

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Zach, You're one tough Texan. We Northernors cringe like small children when they turn tail to us.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

NattyB said:


> Zach, You're one tough Texan. We Northernors cringe like small children when they turn tail to us.


and then we run like crazy to get away.


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

I had a really good pig dog that hated skunks so ive been sprayed so many times I guess it finally burned out my sniffer lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Had a skunk by my boy's rabbit hutch early one morning last September. I hissed at it and it just hunkered down and looked at me. Took a stick from the wood pile and heaved it at it a good 20 yards away. ....Just missed the little bugger. He spun so fast as the stick hit, there would have been no way I would dodge the spray if I was close.

Set a live trap for it, but they stopped rooting for grubs once the frost came. Never did catch him...which was also fine with me.


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

We killed 15 in a 2 Months in my parents barn that got smelly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------

